# Démarrage d'un script a une heure précise



## u-project (2 Janvier 2003)

Je cherche comment faire démarré un Script, créé avec applescript, à une heure précise c'est pour un shutdown, car je ne trouve pas un logiciel qui fait se que je désire. Je veux seulement qu'il démarre soi une journée précise à une heure précise ou bien seulement a une heure précise.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## grenoble (2 Janvier 2003)

l'utilitaire dont tu as besoin est intégré à MacOS X, il s'appelle "cron"
c'est un programme qui vérifie toutes les minutes s'il a du boulot à faire.
fais une recherche sur internet ou directement depuis ton terminal en tapant "man cron" et "man crontab"
"cron" (crond pour être précis) est l'utilitaire qui tourne en tâche de fond, tu ne "parles" jamais directement à lui, mais plutot avec "crontab" qui est un utilitaire qui te permet de définir les actions à faire aux horaires déterminés.

depuis cron, tu peux tout lancer.

si tu souhaites éteindre seulement ton ordi, tu n'es pas obligé de lancer un applescript, tu peux directement lancer l'instruction d'extinction "shutdown -h" dans une action de ta crontab. ça te parait encore du chinois, mais fais quelques recherches dans ce sens, et tu verras la lumière ;-) (pistes de recherches: google, les pages man de ton terminal, et le forum LINUX de macgé)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Janvier 2003)

Tu peux aussi jeter un oeil a l'utilitaire Cronnix ... il aide pas mal pour parametrer crond

@+

Guillaume


----------

